# What was that?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We had some beautiful rain last night. I opened the deck doors to let in the fresh air. Smarty was sleeping four paws up next to me. Galen was on the back of the sofa just behind my head. Around 11:00 I heard a “ping splat” across the room. Smarty doesn’t move, I think it is the rain, but Galen’s little head snakes around to look me straight in the face as if to say “what was that?” I continue reading, and then Galen comes across my lap, onto the sofa table looking towards the stairs. Smarty is still asleep. Galen very slowly jumps down and walks to the stairs. Then I hear her tiny growl. I walk over switch on the light and notice a black blob on the lower landing. My first thought was Smarty must be sick and had an accident on the landing. This is totally out of character for her but if she ever poops in the house it is on the landing. Galen does not go down the stairs so I knew it wasn’t her. I get the paper towels and disinfectant. Lay the paper towel on the blob and it MOVES! Holy Smoke I let out a scream, Smarty comes flying down the stairs and Galen runs for the bedroom. My little guard dog has left the area. After the shock I realize we have a frog on the landing. I remove the critter in the dust pan, close the door and let the girls know we will be breathing the old stale AC air from now own. 

Little Galen is my hero in this one. If I had gone down the stairs in the dark and stepped on this frog I probably would have had a heart attack. I learned “Pay attention to Galen and don’t assume dark blobs are poop.”


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sandi, that is so funny! Many years ago I had a little Maltese who thought he was a big guard dog. One night I heard these little pitter patter noises running back and forth on my roof during the middle of the night. I turned on the light and there staring at me at the end of the bedroom is a little baby squirrel- its Mama must have been frantically running back and forth on the roof trying to get to him! Needless to say i scream and my little guard dog proceeds to hide himself under my pillow-too scared to even look at the baby squirrel! LOL-gotta love our little guard dogs!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay Galen!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Rommy Man is a good guard dog-ask my neighbors-who must just love him when he runs the fence barking at the opossum that is using our new fence as a highway between my house and the neighbors grape vines-loaded with green grapes-or the trash cans left out-at 3:30AM Tuesday Rom had the possum man treed-it took me till 4:30 to convince him that is was not necessary for him to keep running in & out barking. I would go out (yep in my night clothes) and chase Rom all over the yard trying to get him back in the house-then once he was in & back in bed you could feel him inch his way toward the ramp to run back outside. We could have sold tickets to the circus.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This got a big laugh out of me. My boys are soooo pray driven the blind Lhasa (esp. in spring) often catches possums and does a victory lap in the yard. My husband goes to pieces...I just call out drop it, he drops his prize and prances into the house for a treat. I don't have frogs but do have toads....I would freak if I stepped on either!!!!!! I will be shuting my doors now.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

These little guys are so funny.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandi, ROFLMAO!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would have had the heart attack at the first sign of the blob moving! I am glad Galen stepped up on Smarty's night off


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> If I had gone down the stairs in the dark and stepped on this frog I probably would have had a heart attack. I learned "Pay attention to Galen and don't assume dark blobs are poop."


I love your summary of what you learned. So cute!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

MY Dizzie is a great hunter!!he has learnt from the cats,and they will gang up on things together,I am forever rescuing mice and birds [poor little things].He also goes fox hunting around the garden as we have one that walks along the wall most evenings,goodness knows what he would do if he ever came face to face with it!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

haha that is too funny!! our dogs are hilarious


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I heard that "ping splat" noice once, just before the splat hit my bare back (I had just got out of the shower). Talk about scream. I had just seen the movie "Alien", where that "thing" drops out of the ceiling. When this frog landed on my back, I nearly crapped all over the place.

Max is my guard dog. He found a baby snake in my entry. His bark was so insistant, you had to investigate. Good doggy. I picked it up and tossed it outside. Snakes on the floor, I can handle. Frogs out of the sky on my bare back is something else entirely.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Janan, I would have freaked out with that thing on my back......SNAKE in the house, no way, I would be moving out of my woods to a high rise. Snakes can live outside and I give them a wide path, but the thought of one in my house eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

SMARTY said:


> Janan, I would have freaked out with that thing on my back......SNAKE in the house, no way, I would be moving out of my woods to a high rise. Snakes can live outside and I give them a wide path, but the thought of one in my house eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk.


I love the country side,but snakes in the house NO WAY!!Frogs and toads make me jump but I can handle that,snakes yuck!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Sandi, ROFLMAO!


ditto. and GFETE too. Ribbitt.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good job Galen !! Can you imagine if you had stepped on that thing !!! I don't mind frogs....as long as they are outside. Many years back I woke up one morning and saw the same "blob" on my kitchen table. My son, maybe 8 y/o at the time, came to my rescue and put the slimmy little thing outside.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I actually have not seen any frogs for a really long time. I hear them when we are at our friends who live near the woods... but I remember as a kid gardening with my mom, I was always finding toads or frogs. But I don't find them in my own yard in a similar suburb as where I grew up. Wouldn't want to see one in my house though. But I love your description of the sound Sandi. “ping splat”


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy I can send you a few………We have critters on top of critters here, so many varieties of frogs and toads. Our visitor from Wales recorded the sounds at night. He said it was like Nature Symphony. I love them outside but not in the house.

This incident shows the difference in Galen and Smarty. Galen is shy and checks out everything quietly. Smarty races in not having any idea what she is barking at.


----------

